

Ask HN: What tools do you use to manage your projects? - coderholic

I'm currently drowning in a sea of notepads and paper todo lists. There must be a better way to manage all of my tasks!<p>I use Trac to manage development tasks, and that works just fine. What it doesn't work so well for though are:<p>1) A list of the current tasks I need to work on (eg. Mail somebody, fix this specific bug, write a blog post, discuss an idea with co-founder).
2) Keep track of longer term ideas and goals that don't require any immediate action.<p>For 1 I think a simple online todo manager would be just fine. The ones I've tried either seemed to heavyweight (I don't need deadlines or extensive notes), or too lightweight (I would like to be able to easily manage multiple lists).<p>Basecamp (or similar) is presumably the answer to 2 (I don't know though, I've not used it).<p>What do you use? Is a simple todo manager and something like basecamp the answer? Is there a single online app that solves everything?
======
oscilloscope
One solution is to have a "Todo" page in your Trac wiki-- but I agree, Trac
isn't a great way to manage long-term planning and short-term todos.

I use Redmine (redmine.org). It's got a great wiki and decent issue tracker.
It also has forums, an internal blog, and a few other goodies. May be overkill
if you have to switch your whole project over.

Basecamp has a free plan. The very small link on this page:
basecamphq.com/signup. $49/mo is a fairly large commitment for to-do list and
idea board, but you might be able to get by on the single-project free plan
for a while.

------
Detect
<3 Lighthouse! <http://lighthouseapp.com/> Also, Open Atrium looks pretty
sweet (but bulkier) if you have your own server. <http://openatrium.com/>

------
znt
I'm using FogBugz. It's free for small teams and startups.
<http://www.fogcreek.com/FogBugz/>

